# New to forums



## olypengym (Oct 22, 2014)

Newbie here to the forum. Want to introduce myself and reach out for advice/opinions. I have been a recreational bodybuilder fitness buff since college. Of course family and career put a strain on goals. Mid forties and recently tested for low T. Resuts were 274 ng/dl total. Think I've been low for quite a while. Tested about ten years ago in the 300 range but I didn't question Dr's results when they said they were within normal limits. This time I went to a local men's clinic. Really glad I did. I started TRT 12 weeks ago (Test Cyp 140 mg, anastrozole day after pin, HCG 5 IUs 2x/wk 8 wks on 4 wks off). Had new labs done and results look good. Feeling really great. I have finally been able to cut some belly flab with good diet and training. I feel like I have been trying for years without any success. Using a body impedance scale weight fluctuates from 180-185, BF 18%-21%. Ht 5'9".


Also had Lipid panel and results looked better than they ever have. I have been fighting high cholesterol and triglycerides for years. Even tried a course of statins without a lot of success and high liver markers.


I have had one other dabble with AAS about 2010. Brought some Sus back from Mexico and did a six week course of that. I think I had a 10 redijects total. Can't really remember though. Did not follow up with any PCT.


I have also struggled with a lot of elbow issues since 2006. It seems to be my self limiting joint in the lifts and weight I can do. I have had surgery on the left in 2008 to clean up tendonosis and release a nerve entrapment. I will be having a TENEX procedure done on the right in the next month to clean up the right elbow tendonosis.


So for me the big question right now is what direction do I take in regards to AAS. Since my T is obviously low do I cruise with TRT and add a few blasts? Do I take a break from TRT do some PCT and then start to blast 2-3 cycles a year to get the most out of AAS before my fifties then go back to TRT? I really want to get to some low BF percentages and look good for once in my life. I have always struggled with being skinny fat and having some genetic puberty gyno that I would like to try to reduce with some AI therapy. I also want to see what a course of Deca will do after recovering from my elbow procedure and maybe add in home HGH for the next year.


I would love to hear any advice or opinions you guys have out there.  I will post  in TRT forums as well.


July Labs			             Oct Labs
Test 274 ng/dL		              Test  900 ng/dL
LH 4.6 mIU/mL
Estradiol 8.0 pg/mL		     Estradiol 30.4 pg/ML
SHBG 21.6 nmol/L		     SHBG 15.0 nmol/L
PSA 0.5 ng/mL		             PSA 0.5 ng/mL


----------



## jas101 (Oct 22, 2014)

Welcome to the community bro


----------



## casper8092002 (Oct 22, 2014)

welcome


----------



## sneedham (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice welcome bro...


----------



## Mansir39 (Oct 22, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## olypengym (Oct 22, 2014)

How do those labs look. The naturopath want to bring down the test to 140 mg/wk. I am feeling good now at those levels. I ran 200 mg/ wk for about 6 weeks then backed down so the levels wouldn't be so high when he checked. Still uncertain about how I feel about life long TRT from mid 40s on. Should I back off and blast for a few years?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Riles (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## devildawg99. (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## quick01 (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome my friend. Im not educated enough on the subject of trt, but Im sure you will find any answers you need here on this forum.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome to IronmagazineForums. Take a look around!


----------

